# So Wardlow got pinned by Scorpio Sky (AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!)



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr Booker of the year himself. We DoNT dO DQs likE thE EVil FeD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I did not enjoy this at all. Scorpio Sky already on track to have the WOAT TNT title run


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What can they even do with Sky as TNT champ it just feels like he will have poinless wrestling matches with no story behind them at all.

I have no idea who hes even going to face i hated this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

In before

"It's fine"
"They know what they're doing"
"Who cares if he got pinned, it's fake lol"


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway. 

Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ameer Patel said:


> MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway.
> 
> Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.


What run? You can hear a pin drop when he comes out. I was cool with him winning it because I thought he would drop it to Wardog. Fuckin Miro is liked by the fans anyways, have him come back and maul Sky and take it back. The TNT title hasn't been relevant since nerdy Guevara got involved with it.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Had no problem with Sky pinning Wardlow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ameer Patel said:


> MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway.
> 
> Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.


Sure, they don't need the TNT Title. And if that's the case, don't put Wardlow in this match where he has to eat a pin.


----------



## Elitest (11 mo ago)

honestly though, it's fine. they know what they are doing. wardlow still screams mega star, so they're just giving the rub to another future star of wrestling. aew is very good at making sure everyone on their shows get over and look good. wardlow still looks good and at the end of the day who cares that he got pinned? it's not like he really got beaten or anything. i don't understand these so called fans.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shoulda been a count out or DQ at most.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe it's a teachable moment? lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> In before
> 
> "*It's fine"*
> "*They know what they're doing*"
> "Who cares if he got pinned, it's fake lol"





Elitest said:


> honestly though, it's fine. they know what they are doing.



In after LOL


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> In before
> 
> "It's fine"
> "They know what they're doing"
> "Who cares if he got pinned, it's fake lol"



You beat it by mere minutes


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, that was absolutely fucking terrible. Completely idiotic booking.

Wardlow needs to go on an absolute rampage next week and beat the living fuck out of everyone.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrong Thread


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> You beat it by mere minutes


Usually I am in after since everything is always fine no matter what happens, so I had to hurry this time.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Sky's good friends with the Bucks.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Maybe it's a teachable moment? lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't like the call either. They had a story there with the contractual obligation to hand over the TNT title, and it could've given Wardlow a huge title win that results in MJF taking the title, extending the feud for another month or two, or even into DON. By having MJF straight-up screw Wardlow tonight, I feel like it kind of accelerates the blowoff to the feud when there is so much more story they can tell. And who knows maybe they do have a bigger story to tell that changes the way we see the feud in the end, but tonight the feeling was that we should have seen a Wardlow title win.

Now MJF screwing Wardlow is common pro wrestling trope, so it still works, it's just that they didn't go with the better option that would have gotten him even more over. This doesn't ruin Wardlow at all, the crowd is still gonna be hot for him, but they missed a big storyline opportunity. I do still have faith in AEW to do Wardlow right though. 

And Scorpio Sky should not be holding that TNT Title. The title itself is much bigger than Sky at this point, especially when he's not even getting the sllightest reactions from the crowd. The guy just doesn't connect.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

GNKenny said:


> Sky's good friends with the Bucks.


So is Brandon Cutler…




ah fuk. 😳


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So is Brandon Cutler…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cutler more over than Scorpio let's be real


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Cutler more over than Scorpio let's be real



lotsa dungeons and dragons fans in the audience. 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


>


Tony Kahn you DUMBASS.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Sure, they don't need the TNT Title. And if that's the case, don't put Wardlow in this match where he has to eat a pin.


It wasn't the best finish ever but not the worst, Wardlow got screwed, he's still protected and hasn't lost any of his Aura. I think it was more so the pin itself looked weak - Sky should have put his feet on the ropes or got the tights. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> What run? You can hear a pin drop when he comes out. I was cool with him winning it because I thought he would drop it to Wardog. Fuckin Miro is liked by the fans anyways, have him come back and maul Sky and take it back. The TNT title hasn't been relevant since nerdy Guevara got involved with it.


Well I found it interesting there was no Ethan Page tonight, so maybe that's where they go with it. I agree I don't know why they put Sky in the TNT title match when Ethan Page would have been a much better fit.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow this happened? _shake head_


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The only issue that I had with it was how Wardlow didn't kick out of the pin when surely he would have had enough awareness and strength to power out. Wardlow got a good 20 seconds or more between when he hit the post and was rolled up. Other than that, the finish was okay. We all knew that MJF was getting involved and he was a factor. Not like Wardlow got pinned clean.

I agree that next week Wardlows gotta be power-bombing some bodies relentlessly in fury.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Southerner said:


> The only issue that I had with it was how Wardlow didn't kick out of the pin when surely he would have had enough awareness and strength to power out. Wardlow got a good 20 seconds or more between when he hit the post and was rolled up. Other than that, the finish was okay. We all knew that MJF was getting involved and he was a factor. Not like Wardlow got pinned clean.
> 
> I agree that next week Wardlows gotta be power-bombing some bodies relentlessly in fury.


Agreed, he should have kicked out of that, then got hit by a chair by spears into a finisher by Sky - that would have protected him a little more.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Incredibly dumb decision. it was Wardlow's time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Terrible booking.

Sky is an awful champion that might be the only one in AEW that consistently gets crickets no matter what.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I mean I would have less issues if it was Ethan Page. Cause he deserves a push. But SS is such a geek. 

The only positive is that I cannot wait to hear Jim Cornette talk about this. 😁


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The last two Dynamites have shown some of the worst booking you'll see from a wrestling show.

I stayed up because I'm off for Paddy's day but from now on I'll just stick to seeing whatever MJF does through youtube clips.

Khan is a total fucking hack and his bootlickers have enabled this nonsense.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> So Wardlow is built up for months, winning match after match. He wins the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match. He turns on MJF, setting up their feud finally. He's red hot going into this match tonight.
> 
> So I figured, well, he's still under contract to MJF, right? So couldn't MJF let Wardlow win the Title and then take the belt from him? Or maybe he could have even stolen his spot as #1 Contender to win his 1st title.
> 
> ...


I kinda figured this would happen it was obvious actually......after the long babyface promo MJF or Spears didn't attack him,interrupt his promo,or even reply to what he said. At that point I figured yeah MJF is going to screw him out of the title shot.

For me the only way to fix this is having Wardlow going over MJF for the WORLD TITLE eventually. They're trying to put extra heat on MJF for this Wardlow feud whether this pans out or not we'll see.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He literally lost right after turning face after two years!! Only in AEW.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I thought the obvious go was to have Wardog win and MJF take the title. The heat would’ve been blazing!

instead, Wardog got rolled up and Sky looks unconvincing as a champ. Bout to be a boring TNT run.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MJF is portrayed as a devious mastermind and he comes up with attacking Wardlow during the match and giving Lambert a wad of cash......it was disappointing and I don't believe it was the original plan.

It was so easy to book this, right after Wardlow wins and is about to be handed the TNT title MJF's music hits and he announces that his lawyer minutes ago released Wardlow from his contract with MJF and the fine print clearly states a 30 day non compete clause as part of the release. The title match is void and scrubbed from existence, Scorpio Sky is still champion and Wardlow is currently trespassing in AEW. MJF can then bring out some dirty cops to haul Wardlow out of the arena. Minutes later Tony Khan announces through commentary and on his twitter that he has signed Wardlow to an AEW contract but the 30 day non compete clause will stand. On his returning date Wardlow will be granted a TNT title shot against whoever is champion on that date.

It was so easy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean if you think that MJF was going to let Wardlow win then you're quite stupid.

There is no logic for MJF to let Wardlow win so stop with the bad faith.

Also stop acting like Wardlow is Goldberg and he never lost before....


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

elo said:


> MJF is portrayed as a devious mastermind and he comes up with attacking Wardlow during the match and *giving Lambert a wad of cash.*.....it was disappointing and I don't believe it was the original plan.
> 
> It was so easy to book this, right after Wardlow wins and is about to be handed the TNT title MJF's music hits and he announces that his lawyer minutes ago released Wardlow from his contract with MJF and the fine print clearly states a 30 day non compete clause as part of the release. The title match is void and scrubbed from existence, Scorpio Sky is still champion and Wardlow is currently trespassing in AEW. MJF can then bring out some dirty cops to haul Wardlow out of the arena. Minutes later Tony Khan announces through commentary and on his twitter that he has signed Wardlow to an AEW contract but the 30 day non compete clause will stand. On his returning date Wardlow will be granted a TNT title shot against whoever is champion on that date.
> 
> It was so easy.


You might have memory problem because since the start of Dynamite MJF did that thing a couple of times.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I was expecting it tbh-- Wardlow loss due to distraction and now Wardlow feud with MJF (officially now). I hope they do not wait too too long and drag things out so much with Wardlow and mess things up for him, that's what they did to Hangman.
From last week I thought maybe Sammy G/Tay Conti will feud with Scorpio Sky/Paige Van Zant? They did 2 mixed tags with other people in past so they might try it again with these 4...


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I mean if you think that MJF was going to let Wardlow win then you're quite stupid.
> 
> There is no logic for MJF to let Wardlow win so stop with the bad faith.
> 
> Also stop acting like Wardlow is Goldberg and he never lost before....


He lets him win and forces him to hand over the title.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

I really wanted wardlow to win but mjf take the title like they teased a few weeks ago disappointed they didn't go in that direction


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> You might have memory problem because since the start of Dynamite MJF did that thing a couple of times.


No, I remember him doing it with Butcher & Blade etc but that made perfect sense in that situation as MJF had no control over the matter. Wardlow is contracted to MJF, not AEW....it was so easy. This was poor creative period, a missed opportunity to get enormous heat on Sky and MJF whilst building Wardlow up as he gets hauled out of AEW as a trespasser - would have been a hot as hell angle. It's now building into a Wardlow goes through everyone to get to MJF angle, meh.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> ..
> It's just......look, I don't get why you would want to keep the belt on Sky. You literally have like 20 options better on your roster. But fuck me, did you have to pin Wardlow too?


AEW, baby! They know what they do!!! (Eventually)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> In before
> 
> "It's fine"
> "They know what they're doing"
> "Who cares if he got pinned, it's fake lol"


"Don't watch" 
"AEW is just not for you" 
"Long term story telling"


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Having wardlow hand over the title to mjf would make aew look goofy as fuck. Even wwe during its worst times punished heels for tryng to pull such things. Complaining about an ending yall knew was coming is beyond silly


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I mean sure he was protected but this was such a stupid booking decision. They chose the most uncreative wwe style booking decision. Why not have him win then as someone else said Max comes out, uses some legalise to get the title back on sky.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean sure he was protected but this was such a stupid booking decision. They chose the most uncreative wwe style booking decision. Why not have him win then as someone else said Max comes out, uses some legalise to get the title back on sky.


He was protected the same way Russo "protects" someone. IE he looks like a fool/loser and it hurts him.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean sure he was protected but this was such a stupid booking decision. They chose the most uncreative wwe style booking decision. Why not have him win then as someone else said Max comes out, uses some legalise to get the title back on sky.


Because Maxwell wants his revenge for the punk stuff a match for a match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate roll up pin finishes. They both come off looking weak when done


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah could have been done better.
This was a perfect time to do a no-contest 5 on 1 beatdown after Wardlow powerbomb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> So Wardlow is built up for months, winning match after match. He wins the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match. He turns on MJF, setting up their feud finally. He's red hot going into this match tonight.
> 
> So I figured, well, he's still under contract to MJF, right? So couldn't MJF let Wardlow win the Title and then take the belt from him? Or maybe he could have even stolen his spot as #1 Contender to win his 1st title.
> 
> ...


i would not want MJFs first title to be one he ‘took from Wardlow while he is under contract’

it would make Wardlow look meek and would waste MJFs first title win

would have preferred Warlow to win, MJF to try and take the title and Wardlow destroy him until Spears got him with the chair etc etc


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

So many more creative and heat building options mentioned in this thread so there’s no excuse for this poor booking decision.

The roster and resources are there for growth but the booking isn’t. Hardcores will accept it, casuals won’t and that’s why ratings/feuds are stagnant.

MJF is the best of the 4 pillars and is the leader of a 4 horseman rehash stable and neither he or them have won anything of note since inception over a year or so ago.

People saying Wardlow vs MJF doesn’t need a title are wrong because a title makes a great feud greater because there’s higher stakes with the payoff being one of the stars standing tall with the title.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

How didn't you guys see this coming a mile away?! Lol seriously. I 100% knew he was losing, surely I'm not in the minority with that.

Wardlow clearly said he's got his sights set on bigger things than the TNT title last week. That means his storyline is headed towards the AEW world title. 

The TNT title match had 3 heels at ringside opposite hard cam, with MJF and Spears yet to appear on the show.

Put 2 + 2 together people. 

Lol.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've not seen it yet, but please tell me there were shenanigans. Unless he's going for the title, I don't get this at all.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

elo said:


> MJF is portrayed as a devious mastermind and he comes up with attacking Wardlow during the match and giving Lambert a wad of cash......it was disappointing and I don't believe it was the original plan.
> 
> It was so easy to book this, right after Wardlow wins and is about to be handed the TNT title MJF's music hits and he announces that his lawyer minutes ago released Wardlow from his contract with MJF and the fine print clearly states a 30 day non compete clause as part of the release. The title match is void and scrubbed from existence, Scorpio Sky is still champion and Wardlow is currently trespassing in AEW. MJF can then bring out some dirty cops to haul Wardlow out of the arena. Minutes later Tony Khan announces through commentary and on his twitter that he has signed Wardlow to an AEW contract but the 30 day non compete clause will stand. On his returning date Wardlow will be granted a TNT title shot against whoever is champion on that date.
> 
> It was so easy.


I like the non-compete idea, but do you really want Wardlow to win a mid-card title next month? Then he would have to lose a mid-card title later in the year. By then, either Punk or MJF will be in the world title scene, so you're going to want the crowd to feel like they're yearning to see a rising Wardlow have his moment, not coming off a loss in the mid-card after months of being spotlighted already.

I see Wardlow having long-term booking similar in feel to Hangman's. AEW is building up their next big babyface champion. And personally, I think it's awesome to see a wrestling company revolve it's booking around the long-term rise of babyfaces instead of the generic heel champion trope where people don't really care about the babyface.

Hangman lost that big 5v5 match with Dark Order vs The Elite a few months before he won the title - sometimes a loss can make the crowd want to see them win even more. The reaction in this thread tells me the crowd really wants to see Wardlow win... doesn't that make the booking decision a success?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Insanityward88 said:


> He lets him win and forces him to hand over the title.


Why would MJF care about a mid-card title? Save something like that for the world title if you want Hell, wait a long time for the crowd to totally forget about the whole contract thing and then have Wardlow finally win the title, home town in front of his mom, streamers falling from the ceiling, and _then_ MJF's music hits and it gets taken away.

Could even be a way for MJF to become the AEW world champion without even wrestling a match lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Him getting pinned means nothing. It wasn't clean. No one cares.

Also I want to point out that I've been enjoying Scorpio Sky as champion. This is his first defense. He acts like a serious wrestler, he has good facial expressions and mannerisms. He's also a decently sized guy who looks like he can actually kick most people's ass.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like Scorpio Sky was rushed to the TNT Title because Big Swole & the internet criticised Tony Khan's lack of diversity a month or two ago.

With that in mind and the fact he hasn't won a singles match in a year and a half (If what OP is saying is correct that is) then Wardlow probably should've won here.

But TK is booker of the year and knows what he is doing...


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The hottest guy on the card should not be losing - clean or by any dirty manner. That’s booking 101. Amateur hour on display by TK.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

In regards to possible finishes it does make me laugh at AEW actively avoids DQ finishes but then they make there referees look like idiots in every other match.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ameer Patel said:


> MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway.
> 
> Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.


But Wardlow ISN'T above the title. The title would have helped elevate him to that next level that feuding with MJF alone can't do. What we're left with now is a situation where they have two guys ready to ascend the pecking order albeit at different levels but one is going to get a much bigger bump than the other is going to and Wardlow having the title for the bulk of the feud could have mitigated that to some extent(because I don't see a scenario where Wardlow goes over a guy who should probably be the next World Champion.).

Wardlow vs MJF doesn't NEED the TNT Title but it wouldn't have hurt the feud in anyway. It also probably would have been of more help to the feud than it will be to anything done with Scorpio Sky.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> Because Maxwell wants his revenge for the punk stuff a match for a match


I get why it happened. It was just extremely uncreative and wwe like. It would have been much better if instead of the ring post shot you have spears jump in ring as sacrificial lamb, mjf clock wardlow with the ring and sky cover him


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> I get why it happened. It was just extremely uncreative and wwe like. It would have been much better if instead of the ring post shot you have spears jump in ring as sacrificial lamb, mjf clock wardlow with the ring and sky cover him


Even better that the match doesn’t happen at all. MJF fires Wardlow or gets him arrested for breaking the terms of his employment. We watch Wardlow get escorted off the premises in cuffs. Wardlow returns a few weeks later with a contract to AEW. Imagine the pop when Wardlow returns.
Wasted opportunity here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> Even better that the match doesn’t happen at all. MJF fires Wardlow or gets him arrested for breaking the terms of his employment. We watch Wardlow get escorted off the premises in cuffs. Wardlow returns a few weeks later with a contract to AEW. Imagine the pop when Wardlow returns.
> Wasted opportunity here.


I'm not defending it. Just trying to make the best of the bullshit


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

What they should have done is have the Pinnacle interfere in the match and cost Wardlow his title, but he is prevented from retaliating because MJF threatens to fire him, and he would prevented from working for AEW due to a no-compete clause in the contract. MJF reminds him that he was only allowed to compete for the TNT title because MJF gave AEW permission to book him in the FOTR ladder match. Over the next few months, leading to Double or Nothing, MJF and the Pinnacle humiliates Wardlow on a regular basis until he can't take it anymore and attacks them. MJF is about to fire him, but instead offers an alternative. He offers to let Wardlow out of his contract, which would allow Wardlow to sign an official AEW contract, if he can win a match at Double or Nothing. That match would turn out to be a gauntlet match, with him taking on all four members of the Pinnacle. He eats both members of FTR, as well as Spears, and almost beats MJF, but the Pinnace attack him, and "Injure" him, resulting in a DQ. This means he wins, and is out of his contract, but is severely injured in the attack and might not be able to wrestle again. You keep him off tv for months, except for short videos where he is seeing sports doctors, personal trainers, and physical therapists about his injuries and whether or not he can continue wrestling. A few weeks before All Out, the videos stop, and MJF mocks Wardlow, saying that he finally gave up and understands that his career is over, and that he got what he deserve for turning him back on the Pinnacle and refusing to do his job. 
At All Out, Wardlow returns and completely destroys the entire Pinnacle, including MJF. He doesn't have an official match, but he gets a good amount of offense in, and leaves them busted open and laid out. On the next episode of Dynamite, following All Out, It's announced that Wardlow has officially signed an AEW contract and he has a match against Shawn Spears, who he completely destroys. However, the next week, he faces FTR in a two-on-once handicap tag match. During this match, he looks less impressive and seems to have trouble with pain. He still wins, but just barely. You continue this type of booking, where he looks strong, but it's obvious he isn't 100% for awhile. He finally gets a one-on-one match against MJF at Full Gear, which MJF agrees to due to him not believing that Wardlow is 100%, and thinking that the Pinnacle will be able to help him. However, Wardlow tricks MJF into signing a contract where he agrees that the Pinnacle will be banned from ringside during the match and that the match will be an Ironman Match. Wardow admits that he wasn't 100% when he came back at All Out, but his doctors have fully cleared him to compete at Full Gear and that he is 100% now, and to prove it he askd Tony Khan to add a stipulation to the contract that makes the match a 60-Minute Ironman Match. Both to show that he is ready for a long and brutal batle and to allow him a full hour to "beat the living shit" out of MJF.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

That's what happens when you're friends with the higher-ups.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

If Wardlow wins - haters “AEW is so predictable”


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Did y’all go crazy every time Austin got screwed out of the title?


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

Agree, the whole thing was rather dumb, but at least I got to look at Paige VanZant for a few minutes. She is gonna be a star.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ameer Patel said:


> It wasn't the best finish ever but not the worst, Wardlow got screwed, he's still protected and hasn't lost any of his Aura. I think it was more so the pin itself looked weak - Sky should have put his feet on the ropes or got the tights.


I mean the pin is kind of the point. Put this into perspective, Wardlow is a guy who had CM Punk dead to rights a couple of months ago before MJF messed that up for him.

Now, Wardlow takes one shot into the ring post, stumbles around for a while, and Scorpio just pins him with a stack pin. If you're going to do a dirty win for Scorpio.....I mean I still think Scorpio pinning anyone as hot as Wardlow is dumb, but if you're gonna do it, be creative about it to really make Wardlow look good.



rbl85 said:


> I mean if you think that MJF was going to let Wardlow win then you're quite stupid.
> 
> There is no logic for MJF to let Wardlow win so stop with the bad faith.
> 
> Also stop acting like Wardlow is Goldberg and he never lost before....


Goldberg? Who's talking about Goldberg here? I'm well aware that Wardlow has lost before, both Cody & Hager in an MMA style match.

But all of that came before Wardlow starting this Powerbomb Symphony and got the most over he's ever been in his career. And him losing after one shot into the ring post, where you see people kick out of more dangerous shit every week on this show, and getting rolled up by Scorpio Sky, a guy they haven't built up at all before last week where he won the title, is "quite stupid".



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would not want MJFs first title to be one he ‘took from Wardlow while he is under contract’
> 
> it would make Wardlow look meek and would waste MJFs first title win
> 
> would have preferred Warlow to win, MJF to try and take the title and Wardlow destroy him until Spears got him with the chair etc etc


I mean to me MJF is the kind of guy who would come off a PPV loss to use a contract/loop hole to steal a title. In character he's the kind of scum bag.

But I get why you feel that way. That's why I also he could have just taken Wardlow's #1 Contender spot. Or, if you're really gonna beat him, be more creative than what they were. And also, try to find someone better than Scorpio to do it.



IronMan8 said:


> How didn't you guys see this coming a mile away?! Lol seriously. I 100% knew he was losing, surely I'm not in the minority with that.
> 
> Wardlow clearly said he's got his sights set on bigger things than the TNT title last week. That means his storyline is headed towards the AEW world title.
> 
> ...


I figured there was a very good chance he didn't walk away with the title. That doesn't mean it's not stupid that he got pinned by a guy, even with help, in Scorpio Sky who before he won the TNT Title last won a Singles match on TV in September of 2020. You want to pin Wardlow? Cool. Do it with someone bigger and book a more interesting finish than "push someone into ring post and then roll up".

It was dumb and lazy.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Him getting pinned means nothing. It wasn't clean. No one cares.
> 
> Also I want to point out that I've been enjoying Scorpio Sky as champion. This is his first defense. He acts like a serious wrestler, he has good facial expressions and mannerisms. He's also a decently sized guy who looks like he can actually kick most people's ass.


AEW has a roster so deep that they have about 20 guys who are more talented, and they've built better, to be TNT Champion than Scorpio. Scorpio's biggest highlight before winning the TNT Title was being a background geek for Lambert while Lambert called Brandi a slut.

And sure, it wasn't a clean win. But it was also one of the most basic ways to do a dirty win. If you're gonna pin him, you could have made him look much stronger.



thorn123 said:


> If Wardlow wins - haters “AEW is so predictable”


Pretty sure most people, even here, would be pretty happy that Wardlow got built so much and then won his 1st title. Most people were hoping for it even it would have felt predictable.



thorn123 said:


> Did y’all go crazy every time Austin got screwed out of the title?


I mean, not really sure how these are compariable at all. When Austin got screwed out of the title he was getting screwed by guys like McMahon, Undertaker, Kane, etc. You know, big stars. Austin wasn't eating a pin by someone on the level of Scorpio Sky.

Now Warlow is not the level of Steve Austin obviously. Still doesn't make the decision to have Scorpio of all people be the 1st guy to pin him since starting the Powerbomb Symphony stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> If Wardlow wins - haters “AEW is so predictable”


Even folk that like AEW are pretty not on board and there certainly isn't much praise to be found on this board.


thorn123 said:


> Did y’all go crazy every time Austin got screwed out of the title?


Difference here would be that Austin wasn't getting screwed and losing to guys underneath him. If this was a heel that folk were into the feeling would be different. Since Scorpio isn't over on this forum it's being looked at as "he lost to that guy". Everybody gets the generic reason it happened, but having Scorpio benefit drags it down.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I've not seen it yet, but please tell me there were shenanigans. Unless he's going for the title, I don't get this at all.


It was basically four on one - haters making mountains out of molehills again.
he is definitely going for the world title


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Remember the time Batista turned his back on HHH and lost his US Title match against Daivari a week later.


But seriously, having now seen it, it played out better than it read in text.

Scorpio comes across a fine TNT Champ with that entourage when he is not goofing around with Ethan.

Ideally (hopefully!) Scorpio racks up a few more wins and when they have a rematch Wardlow goes over like Goldberg vs Raven and the flock. Will be a huge moment.


...and THEN, you have MJF pull his contract shenanigans and take the title leading to their match.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Even folk that like AEW are pretty not on board and there certainly isn't much praise to be found on this board. Difference here would be that Austin wasn't getting screwed and losing to guys underneath him. If this was a heel that folk were into the feeling would be different. Since Scorpio isn't over on this forum it's being looked at as "he lost to that guy". Everybody gets the generic reason it happened, but having Scorpio benefit drags it down.


It would be pretty boring if everyone was on board with every result.

This is why I hate analysing booking decisions. I rather looking through the eyes of my 12 year old self. Imagine there is no booking. Be happy when the guy I want wins and be sad when he doesnt. Makes wrestling so much more enjoyable.

as far as I am concerned that dastardly mjf and the chairman cost my boy the title. Can’t wait for the shenanigans that follow.

I have been calling for the Wardlow push long before it became popular. I should be upset the most.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thorn123 said:


> It would be pretty boring if everyone was on board with every result.
> 
> This is why I hate analysing booking decisions. I rather looking through the eyes of my 12 year old self. Imagine there is no booking. Be happy when the guy I want wins and be sad when he doesnt. Makes wrestling so much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I feel you on watching with kid eyes help. But on a board you are going to talk booking at points. Now ultimately it's no biggy, but for the moment eww Scorpio lol


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

lol okay fuck this shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe someone actually asked me what the outcome of this match was going to be. It was so obvious plus they weren't gonna make Scorpio Sky a transitional champion.

This segment itself was actually pretty good but was widely predicted all last week. I’m still amazed how many people insisted this wouldn’t happen exactly how it played out.

Wardlow is ridiculously over though and this loss isn't going to harm him one bit. They are building to that powerbomb symphony to MJF and its going to get one hell of a pop when it happens.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't like what they did here. Wardlow has been on a tear and he lost to someone who had like 2 matches on tv the past year?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If you do count out or DQ you put a performer over your title. You need there to be a finish. Now I don’t like Wardlow losing, I would have preferred the match not take place if it came to that. We knew Sky wouldn’t drop the belt a week after winning it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Without question the worst booking desicion since a long time. In kayfabe MJF doesnt need the TNT title neither does the feud need it but its not logical and they are missing out telling a better story without Wardlow handing the title to MJF.
Let me have my Andre/Dibiase-esque moment dammit!

Scorpio as champ is meh and the crowd knew it last night.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

The newly face Wardlow jobbed to Scorpio Sky? 

Fuck. Me. 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Can't believe someone actually asked me what the outcome of this match was going to be. It was so obvious plus they weren't gonna make Scorpio Sky a transitional champion.
> 
> This segment itself was actually pretty good but was widely predicted all last week. I’m still amazed how many people insisted this wouldn’t happen exactly how it played out.
> 
> Wardlow is ridiculously over though and this loss isn't going to harm him one bit. They are building to that powerbomb symphony to MJF and its going to get one hell of a pop when it happens.


OK, 2 honest questions here.

1. You say they weren't going to make Scorpio a transitional champion. What have they done with him in the past few months to a year to indicate he should be anything more than a transitional champion?

He has been built up at all. MOTY have lost every big match they've been in. Scorpio is never in singles matches on TV. And his biggest claim to fame recently was being a background geek while Lambert called Brandi a slut. Look I'm no big Scorpio fan but I would at least understand this had they built him up beforehand. But they didn't.

2. How was this all "pretty good"? In terms of the segment I mean.

Wardkow got distracted. MJF pushes him into the ring post, and then Scorpio just rolls him up to win. That’s it. That’s as special as this thing got. Wardlow was a guy who just a month or so ago had CM Punk of all people dead to rights. Was going to beat him clean with his foot on his chest.

And now he loses to a mid card heel off a basic interference spot. Even if I thought Scorpio pinning him was a good idea, at least be creative with how you screw Wardlow. What they did felt lazy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, 2 honest questions here.
> 
> 1. You say they weren't going to make Scorpio a transitional champion. What have they done with him in the past few months to a year to indicate he should be anything more than a transitional champion?
> 
> ...


1. I wouldn't have made Scorpio champion in the first place. But it's obvious he wasn't going to be champion for one week. What would be the point in that? Doesn't do anything for him and doesn't really do anything for Wardlow either. 

They're going to California, it's obvious they're wanting to have Scorpio there as champion. 


2. I wasn't necessarily talking about the finish of the match itself, I meant the post match detail. I thought the aftermath worked well. You teased Wardlow destroying MJF to a huge pop. And it needed about 4 people just to get him down. 

It showed the loss itself didn't damage Wardlow. I think I'd have done the story of him winning the belt though and MJF taking the belt for further heat. But it is what it is. 

The real feud is Wardlow vs MJF either way and it didn't need the title.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Can't wait for cornette to tear into this


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Erm...so?
Didn't realize this is a problem till this thread.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Erm...so?
> Didn't realize this is a problem till this thread.


The guy who dominated CM Punk a month ago lost to a rollup from AEW's less talented X-Pac.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

GNKenny said:


> The guy who dominated CM Punk a month ago lost to a rollup from AEW's less talented X-Pac.


In AEW's context, Scorpio Sky is booked strong too though. Wardlow fought a tough competitor with a bunch of people distracting him and MJF actually interfering with the match.
This isn't burying Wardlow.
It's a roadblock for him which will turn his attention to MJF.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Most of the segment was perfectly fine to me honestly there was just one major flaw.

Scorpio Sky is still the TNT champion.

The screwjob itself was fine and I thought the booking wasn't the worst and Wardlow will be fine. But Scorpio Sky is simply not singles title holding material whatsoever so him being the benefactor of this makes it a lot less enjoyable overall.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> In AEW's context, Scorpio Sky is booked strong too though. Wardlow fought a tough competitor with a bunch of people distracting him and MJF actually interfering with the match.
> This isn't burying Wardlow.
> It's a roadblock for him which will turn his attention to MJF.


X-Pac used to win a lot too! Nah, nope. Stupid booking decision. Should have been a DQ or clean win.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was obvious he was going to get screwed, so at least it wasn't clean. It was a terrible execution though. MJF should have hit him with the ring.

Scorpio Sky's reign is gonna suck though, no arguing that. Not a call I would have made.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I feel like Scorpio Sky was rushed to the TNT Title because Big Swole & the internet criticised Tony Khan's lack of diversity a month or two ago.*
> 
> With that in mind and the fact he hasn't won a singles match in a year and a half (If what OP is saying is correct that is) then Wardlow probably should've won here.
> 
> But TK is booker of the year and knows what he is doing...


Here's why I don't think this is correct. If AEW was going to make a rush decision, I think they would've put the belt on Dante Martin or Will Hobbs, who were much more featured in the ring than Scorpio and more closely fit the profile of those who have won the TNT title recently. Plus, these two actually get reactions from the crowd LOL.

To me this actually does feel like "long-term booking" that Tony was committed to doing no matter what because Scorpio was a lot more prominent a year ago.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jman55 said:


> Most of the segment was perfectly fine to me honestly there was just one major flaw.
> 
> Scorpio Sky is still the TNT champion.
> 
> The screwjob itself was fine and I thought the booking wasn't the worst and Wardlow will be fine. But Scorpio Sky is simply not singles title holding material whatsoever so him being the benefactor of this makes it a lot less enjoyable overall.


Yes - we need Miro back ASAP.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> The last two Dynamites have shown some of the worst booking you'll see from a wrestling show.
> 
> I stayed up because I'm off for Paddy's day but from now on I'll just stick to seeing whatever MJF does through youtube clips.
> 
> Khan is a total fucking hack and his bootlickers have enabled this nonsense.


So because I didn't get the booking results that I wanted Tony Khan is a hack, blah, blah fucking blah. Okay, got it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I dont get the people who trying to make fun of AEW fans here. The majority of them are just as disappointed and are willing to admit that it was bad booking. Arent they? 🤔


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I dont get the people who trying to make fun of AEW fans here. The majority of them are just as disappointed and are willing to admit that it was bad booking. Arent they? 🤔


No. Unfortunately there are very few objective AEW fans that post in this section. It's very black and white either you love almost everything AEW does or you're a hater.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I dont get the people who trying to make fun of AEW fans here. The majority of them are just as disappointed and are willing to admit that it was bad booking. Arent they? 🤔


No one thinks Wardlow losing to Scorpio Sky is a good decision.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> No one thinks Wardlow losing to Scorpio Sky is a good decision.


Erhem...



Ameer Patel said:


> MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway.
> 
> Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.





Blaze2k2 said:


> Had no problem with Sky pinning Wardlow.





Elitest said:


> honestly though, it's fine. they know what they are doing. wardlow still screams mega star, so they're just giving the rub to another future star of wrestling. aew is very good at making sure everyone on their shows get over and look good. wardlow still looks good and at the end of the day who cares that he got pinned? it's not like he really got beaten or anything. i don't understand these so called fans.





Ameer Patel said:


> It wasn't the best finish ever but not the worst, Wardlow got screwed, he's still protected and hasn't lost any of his Aura. I think it was more so the pin itself looked weak - Sky should have put his feet on the ropes or got the tights.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I found it interesting there was no Ethan Page tonight, so maybe that's where they go with it. I agree I don't know why they put Sky in the TNT title match when Ethan Page would have been a much better fit.





Southerner said:


> The only issue that I had with it was how Wardlow didn't kick out of the pin when surely he would have had enough awareness and strength to power out. Wardlow got a good 20 seconds or more between when he hit the post and was rolled up. Other than that, the finish was okay. We all knew that MJF was getting involved and he was a factor. Not like Wardlow got pinned clean.
> 
> I agree that next week Wardlows gotta be power-bombing some bodies relentlessly in fury.





rbl85 said:


> I mean if you think that MJF was going to let Wardlow win then you're quite stupid.
> 
> There is no logic for MJF to let Wardlow win so stop with the bad faith.
> 
> Also stop acting like Wardlow is Goldberg and he never lost before....





Hephaesteus said:


> Having wardlow hand over the title to mjf would make aew look goofy as fuck. Even wwe during its worst times punished heels for tryng to pull such things. Complaining about an ending yall knew was coming is beyond silly





MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Him getting pinned means nothing. It wasn't clean. No one cares.
> 
> Also I want to point out that I've been enjoying Scorpio Sky as champion. This is his first defense. He acts like a serious wrestler, he has good facial expressions and mannerisms. He's also a decently sized guy who looks like he can actually kick most people's ass.





thorn123 said:


> If Wardlow wins - haters “AEW is so predictable”





thorn123 said:


> Did y’all go crazy every time Austin got screwed out of the title?





thorn123 said:


> It was basically four on one - haters making mountains out of molehills again.
> he is definitely going for the world title





mazzah20 said:


> Remember the time Batista turned his back on HHH and lost his US Title match against Daivari a week later.
> 
> 
> But seriously, having now seen it, it played out better than it read in text.
> ...





Erik. said:


> Can't believe someone actually asked me what the outcome of this match was going to be. It was so obvious plus they weren't gonna make Scorpio Sky a transitional champion.
> 
> This segment itself was actually pretty good but was widely predicted all last week. I’m still amazed how many people insisted this wouldn’t happen exactly how it played out.
> 
> Wardlow is ridiculously over though and this loss isn't going to harm him one bit. They are building to that powerbomb symphony to MJF and its going to get one hell of a pop when it happens.





Gn1212 said:


> Erm...so?
> Didn't realize this is a problem till this thread.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I dont get the people who trying to make fun of AEW fans here. The majority of them are just as disappointed and are willing to admit that it was bad booking. Arent they? 🤔


Not me. I have no problem with the booking decision. Scorpio Sky has been waiting a long time to have a run at the title. He waited his turn and he finally got it. Patience is rewarded in AEW.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> No one thinks Wardlow losing to Scorpio Sky is a good decision.


I do


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I do


Any particular reason as to why you think it's a good decision?


----------



## Cindern (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.

The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.

This used to be a fun place to talk wrestling and read about other peoples' opinions but now it's just a nasty piece of work - no wonder everyone's fucked off.

I'll be no loss because I never posted anyway - my advice to everyone else would be to look at alternative places to discuss wrestling instead of this myopic shithole dominated by the above pair of pricks.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cindern said:


> posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments


I've been back for a week, chief.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


God speed, brother.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with Wardlow losing to Scorpio Sky as long as they do it in a way to protect Wardlow, which they could have done better. Like I said in my post before. I still stand by what I said. ..but I don't think of Scorpio as some low card jobber either. He hasn't lost a singles or regular tag team match since Double or Nothing last year. It's Ethan Page that loses more often.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ameer Patel said:


> MJF vs Wardlow doesn't need the TNT title, MJF is above the TNT Title anyway.
> 
> Let Sky get the win and see what kind of run he can get on.


MJF is also above being buried by a failed MMA and Ex-WWE old guy who didn't need to go over but for his own ego but hey they still went down that road.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> MJF is also above being buried by a failed MMA and Ex-WWE old guy who didn't need to go over but for his own ego but hey they still went down that road.


I hear ya.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should have moved Wardlow out from the match vs Sky. Pulled some sort of angle, hurt angle whatever. Dont have a guy who just turned into a huge babyface job out to a geek literally the day after. This is why AEW sometimes upsets me since they cant figure out basic simple booking. They need to hire people that know how to properly book.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

For crying out loud, it wasn't a clean pin!!!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> For crying out loud, it wasn't a clean pin!!!


Do you ever do your school work?!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean the pin is kind of the point. Put this into perspective, Wardlow is a guy who had CM Punk dead to rights a couple of months ago before MJF messed that up for him.
> 
> Now, Wardlow takes one shot into the ring post, stumbles around for a while, and Scorpio just pins him with a stack pin. If you're going to do a dirty win for Scorpio.....I mean I still think Scorpio pinning anyone as hot as Wardlow is dumb, but if you're gonna do it, be creative about it to really make Wardlow look good.
> 
> ...


If only there wasnt an example of a main eventer losing to a bottom tier guy that exists that everybody loves talking about

The Rock Vs The Hurricane No Disqualification Match Wwe Raw 2003 720p HD Full Match - YouTube 

None seem to come to mind


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

GNKenny said:


> Do you ever do your school work?!


That is none of your concern and not during my lunch break no.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


So you've been here since 2009, wow. And you have 9 posts. Someone help me with the math! So you basically post one time every 1.5 years! Wow. That's dedication, i admire that. See you again in 2024.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> See you again in 2024.


And thats the year that @thatonewwefanguy dies and Cornholio rises, see ya then.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


I took a hiatus from here a few years ago. I only came back for the forum championship from time to time. I might quit aswell.

Im looking forward for users who are actually watching the show who can name the postives and the negatives of the show and most inportantly give solutions for the problems (problems like the booking of last night) but instead i have to read Mr. Tiny Khan jokes and how AEW fans are the worst.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> They should have moved Wardlow out from the match vs Sky. Pulled some sort of angle, hurt angle whatever. Dont have a guy who just turned into a huge babyface job out to a geek literally the day after. This is why AEW sometimes upsets me since they cant figure out basic simple booking. They need to hire people that know how to properly book.


*The ladder match has been hyped up since December, only to be completely invalidated within two weeks. That takes a special kind of stupid.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> For crying out loud, it wasn't a clean pin!!!


But it still counts, right? lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The ladder match has been hyped up since December, only to be completely invalidated within two weeks. That takes a special kind of stupid.*


Now that you mention it the first 2 winners of the Face of the Revolution ladder match both went on to lose the title shot they won. With the silly ring prize this is kinda looking Andre The Giant Battle Royale tier so far lol


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> But it still counts, right? lol


Okay, fair point.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> If only there wasnt an example of a main eventer losing to a bottom tier guy that exists that everybody loves talking about
> 
> The Rock Vs The Hurricane No Disqualification Match Wwe Raw 2003 720p HD Full Match - YouTube
> 
> None seem to come to mind


Are you being sarcastic?

Or do you really need the differences spelled out for you?

I cant tell.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've been back for a week, chief.


.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Are you being sarcastic?
> 
> Or do you really need the differences spelled out for you?
> 
> I cant tell.


Enlighten me to all these obvious differences


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


@Headliner since this guy enjoys you I'm leaving this up to you. He is your biggest fan


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The ladder match has been hyped up since December, only to be completely invalidated within two weeks. That takes a special kind of stupid.*


How is the ladder match invalidated? It's advertised as a guaranteed title shot and Wardlow got that. It isn't advertised as guaranteed title win. The guy who won the first FOTR ladder match lost in his earned title shot but later won the title, Wardlow lost his earned shot too... but probably wins some gold down the line too. 

Wardlow is now entering into a feud with one of if not the top heel in AEW. A pretty good place for the beginning of his baby face run, with a guy who can sell the hell out of this story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Now that you mention it the first 2 winners of the Face of the Revolution ladder match both went on to lose the title shot they won. With the silly ring prize this is kinda looking Andre The Giant Battle Royale tier so far lol


*Scorpio went to youtube for a year and Wardlow will probably be stuck in limbo.*


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I had more of a problem with the execution rather than the story of Wardlow being screwed by MJF. We were given a match with Wardlow left looking like an oaf and a TNT champion as a non entity. AEW fucked up. Some perspective though, the story's not irredeemable and there will be the pay off we all want with MJF, Wardlow hasn't been 'buried'.

What didn't help is JR no selling the whole thing. I understand he probably didn't like the booking, but it's his sole job is to put whatever is going on in the ring over - if he doesn't care why would the audience. His low energy snark and cynicism is distractingly detrimental to the product.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Scorpio went to youtube for a year and Wardlow will probably be stuck in limbo.*


I don't think he'll be in limbo, but really silly to not put the TNT title in a hot feud that could give it legacy beyond random cool matches.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

They buried Max at Revolution, and they buried Wardlow last night. They sure know how to take a hot commodity's momentum away from them.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What I'm hoping happens as a result of all of this is that MJF sends Shawn Spears to be the thorn in Wardlow's side for a while, as he moves on to challenge Hangman. He should win the title at Double or Nothing (or All Out at the latest) and we build for a year or so about when Wardlow will finally get his hands on MJF? That happens at next Revolution.

That's how I would do it. Sadly it's probably not how Tony will do it. He'll probably blow his load at Double or Nothing, where MJF will obviously have to win. Wardlow can of course come back and beat him in the second match, but the best way to create tension for this story is for MJF to avoid Wardlow while his toadies and cat's-paws try to destroy him through attrition for a year.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No. Unfortunately there are very few objective AEW fans that post in this section. It's very black and white either you love almost everything AEW does or you're a hater.


As somebody who is objective and mostly enjoys AEW, even I'm growing tired of most threads on here turning into black and white arguments from everybody. 

I'm already posting less as a result, mostly because it's not really fun to try to have any conversation in the middle of those type of arguments.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> As somebody who is objective and mostly enjoys AEW, even I'm growing tired of most threads on here turning into black and white arguments from everybody.
> 
> I'm already posting less as a result, mostly because it's not really fun to try to have any conversation in the middle of those type of arguments.


I'm the same way, Sir Middy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> I had more of a problem with the execution rather than the story of Wardlow being screwed by MJF. We were given a match with Wardlow left looking like an oaf and a TNT champion as a non entity. AEW fucked up.


* This reminds me, stop the fucking Powerbomb Symphony bullshit. Just drop them once and fucking pin them. You could have easily won the match after the 1st powerbomb and everyone would have accepted that. There was no reason for it to get to a point where he acknowledged Spears on the ramp.*



RapShepard said:


> I don't think he'll be in limbo, but really silly to not put the TNT title in a hot feud that could give it legacy beyond random cool matches.


*I can agree there. This feud done right would have taken the TNT title to the next level.*


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Enlighten me to all these obvious differences


Sure.

1. The baby face in the Rock vs, Hurricane is the obvious underdog, the heel is constantly showing he is one step forward and is showing that he is taking the lesser person lightly. This in turn makes the win at the end more enjoyable, because the arrogant villain has gotten his comeuppance.

2. this storyline is played throughout a few weeks of the Rock not taking Hurricane seriously and mocking him. It establishes the Rock as the big mega Hollywood heel who doesn't take this guy seriously because he literally says "I don't know who you are" Wen the new kid fights back at the bully, the bully decides it is time a lesson is taught.

3. Austin comes out, because he has a reason to embarrass Rock. His motivation is he is going to break Rock's ego by having him lose to someone lesser than him. Never is it ever in commentary or otherwise said or implied that Hurricane is on the same level as Rock (JR saying "This is the biggest night of this kid's life) the win is looked at as a fluke, never taken as much more than that, but shows that anything can happen if the right people are involved.

That is not what happened last night. You have trouble finding sympathy for Wardlow, because he should be dominating a guy who is smaller than him. Then Shawn Spears comes out (who by the way, must have realized last night was great catering or something) and distracts Wardlow. This makes no sense, because Wardlow doesn't have a problem with Spears..... and even if he did... how would that make a difference with him in this "the biggest match of his career"

Then, because he is green as goose shit, walks over to the other side of the ring to stand in the post for MJF to his him from behind. It looks unnatural. Why did he go to the other side of the ring? Why was he worried about Shawn Spears? And finally, why did Scorpio Sky only use a roll up. The guy is out, use your finishing move, lucky out of nowhere wins are for the baby faces.

Its all just wrestling 101, it laughingly bad what they dont get right in year 3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Sure.
> 
> 1. The baby face in the Rock vs, Hurricane is the obvious underdog, the heel is constantly showing he is one step forward and is showing that he is taking the lesser person lightly. This in turn makes the win at the end more enjoyable, because the arrogant villain has gotten his comeuppance.
> 
> ...


On a superficial level, sure but the common theme ringing through both is comeuppance. Whereas rock was a heel so it was pleasing to the audience, Wardlows a face so it pisses te audience off that he got screwed. Both served their purpose in terms of audience manipulation.

Why wouldnt spears attack Wardlow when he's part of MJF's faction? If anything it makes perfect sense. Admittedly the second part made no sense at all. MJF shouldve attacked him from behind real quick, hit him with the ring and rolled him back into the ring but AEW's never been that great with logistics.

As for scorpio sky, I believe they were supposed to be closer to the ropes you can see that hes reaching for the ropes with his feet during the count but hes not close enough.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

elo said:


> MJF is portrayed as a devious mastermind and he comes up with attacking Wardlow during the match and giving Lambert a wad of cash......it was disappointing and I don't believe it was the original plan.


What do you believe the original plan was, and why do you believe the plan carried out wasn't the original plan?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> On a superficial level, sure but the common theme ringing through both is comeuppance. Whereas rock was a heel so it was pleasing to the audience, Wardlows a face so it pisses te audience off that he got screwed. Both served their purpose in terms of audience manipulation.


No it doesnt.

Also, why would after a title match the attention be drawn AWAY from the champion. The whole point of the title match is to showcase the title and in conjunction, the champion. 

Once you take focus away from both, you have now told your audience the title does not matter and the champion does not matter. That is not how you build a character. 

You also have the beatdown afterwards.... let's say you are correct and the crowd is now deflated that he lost.... well, they aren't going to be emotionally invested in the beatdown, because they are in a down mood. You can't keep throwing extra toppings on the sundae after it has been made. 



> Why wouldnt spears attack Wardlow when he's part of MJF's faction? If anything it makes perfect sense. Admittedly the second part made no sense at all. MJF shouldve attacked him from behind real quick, hit him with the ring and rolled him back into the ring but AEW's never been that great with logistics.


Spears being aligned with MJF should have been established. Either last week or this week.

These are storytelling mistakes that people can forgive in year 1, not year 3



> As for scorpio sky, I believe they were supposed to be closer to the ropes you can see that hes reaching for the ropes with his feet during the count but hes not close enough.


They are green man. Someone is dropping the ball there.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fucking hated it!! HATED IT!!

Terrible booking decision which ruined the show for me personally.

Way to make wardlow look weak in the process.

Fuck off sky you boring talentless vanilla midget.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Over 130 pages of someone not winning AEWs equivalent of the intercontinental title. Would never happen the other way. Gotta give it to AEW at least, they've made you care about all their belts.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> It was basically four on one - haters making mountains out of molehills again.
> he is definitely going for the world title


Just a minor detail to miss out there! That's genuinely a whole different matter.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well that was so badly handled. One weak ring post and a slow role back into ring and a slow awkward roll up! Clean win. Wtf did i just witness. They have to hit the guy with more than that. If your going to do chairshots to the head here you have it. Spears tries and gets taken down but drops his chair right at feet of mjf. Wardlow turns round and mjf gives him the biggest chairshots to the head ever. Roles his unconscious ass back into the ring 123 there you go. A ring post and roll up. Fuck me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Blaze2k2 said:


> So because I didn't get the booking results that I wanted Tony Khan is a hack, blah, blah fucking blah. Okay, got it.


Good.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I feel like Scorpio Sky was rushed to the TNT Title because Big Swole & the internet criticised Tony Khan's lack


Isn't Sammy Guevara Hispanic? Is that not diversity?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PG Punk said:


> Isn't Sammy Guevara Hispanic? Is that not diversity?


Aye. Tis.

But Big Swole and others made the point that AEW didn't focus on many African American athletes which is true really. Suddenly a month or two later Scorpio Sky who hadn't been used in forever wins the TNT Title...


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Spears being aligned with MJF should have been established. Either last week or this week.
> 
> These are storytelling mistakes that people can forgive in year 1, not year 3


Just pointing this particular point out as clearly you don't watch the show much which is absolutely fine use your time however you choose nothing wrong with that. 

However Shawn Spears has been an established ally of MJF for MONTHS ever since MJF's feud with Jericho where MJF, Spears, FTR and Wardlow formed a faction called the pinnacle to fight Jericho's old group. Although FTR act somewhat separate now Spears has this whole time still been associated with MJF and on screen friends with him between then and now with them sharing screen time multiple times establishing this and Spears also coming out with Wardlow as well. So AEW aren't at fault on his interference at all it'd actually be a hell of a lot weirder if he wasn't involved.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Jman55 said:


> Just pointing this particular point out as clearly you don't watch the show much which is absolutely fine use your time however you choose nothing wrong with that.
> 
> However Shawn Spears has been an established ally of MJF for MONTHS ever since MJF's feud with Jericho where MJF, Spears, FTR and Wardlow formed a faction called the pinnacle to fight Jericho's old group. Although FTR act somewhat separate now Spears has this whole time still been associated with MJF and on screen friends with him between then and now with them sharing screen time multiple times establishing this and Spears also coming out with Wardlow as well. So AEW aren't at fault on his interference at all it'd actually be a hell of a lot weirder if he wasn't involved.


Huh?

I said that you would show that Spears has taken the side of MJF against his ear on Wardlow.

The Pinnacle hasn't been established to be a current group (If they were, why weren't they helping MJF with Punk)

You make it sound like MJF have this Arn/Ric relationship when that has not been the case.

Wardlow said he had a problem with MJF, why would Spears even get involved. Wardlow hasn't screwed him over, he doesn't ha e some strange loyalty to MJF that has been established 

This is the worst part, when you go into details about these things, it makes the booking look worse


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Huh?
> 
> I said that you would show that Spears has taken the side of MJF against his ear on Wardlow.
> 
> ...


I pointed out how FTR went their separate ways after the Jericho feud for the most part cause yeah the group as a whole barely existed from there. However Spears never did and was constantly around either MJF or Wardlow through the majority of the time and in segments with MJF with them clearly being great friends (first example I can think of is when starting to really tease the Wardlow turn the week after MJF beat Punk he thanked Spears over Wardlow)

Also even FTR did try and help MJF against Punk despite them barely being involved in MJF's business (the tag match to try and stop Punk getting his hands on MJF again and the 6 man tag with them and MJF vs Punk, Darby and Sting) otherwise the group still technically exists though I agree it's booked poorly and was only made for the purpose of blood and guts with no real plan and with FTR seemingly also going face is gone for good now which is probably for the best.

However Pinnacle as a whole being poorly booked doesn't negate that Spears in particular has constantly been associated with MJF so again his involvement wasn't unnatural. There are flaws here for sure but Spears isn't one of them. 

You don't seem like a fan of the show so I assume you didn't watch and missed this fact which is perfectly ok I was genuinely just trying to politely correct you and let you know the circumstances apologies if I came across condescending in anyway.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Jman55 said:


> I pointed out how FTR went their separate ways after the Jericho feud for the most part cause yeah the group as a whole barely existed from there. However Spears never did and was constantly around either MJF or Wardlow through the majority of the time and in segments with MJF with them clearly being great friends (first example I can think of is when starting to really tease the Wardlow turn the week after MJF beat Punk he thanked Spears over Wardlow)
> 
> Also even FTR did try and help MJF against Punk despite them barely being involved in MJF's business (the tag match to try and stop Punk getting his hands on MJF again and the 6 man tag with them and MJF vs Punk, Darby and Sting) otherwise the group still technically exists though I agree it's booked poorly and was only made for the purpose of blood and guts with no real plan and with FTR seemingly also going face is gone for good now which is probably for the best.
> 
> ...


You're good man. 

We are all just people taking about wrestling. 

No hard feelings


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out. I am in Vic's discord now, but only for AEW PPVs.

Logged in because I saw Scott Hall died and then vanity searched, what timing.

I miss chopping it up with Headliner too. (and so many others, you know who you are)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I feel like Scorpio Sky was rushed to the TNT Title because Big Swole & the internet criticised Tony Khan's lack of diversity a month or two ago.
> 
> With that in mind and the fact he hasn't won a singles match in a year and a half (If what OP is saying is correct that is) then Wardlow probably should've won here.
> 
> But TK is booker of the year and knows what he is doing...


No race card for you, sir. If they wanted to rush the title on a black man, they couldve easily put it on keith lee without much grumbling


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> No it doesnt.
> 
> Also, why would after a title match the attention be drawn AWAY from the champion. The whole point of the title match is to showcase the title and in conjunction, the champion.
> 
> ...


Trust me, Im not defending the booking of that last match, that ending was horrendous from Wardlow's actions after being ran into a pole to the post-match beatdown, to the pointless payoff angle. To cap it all off, they somehow had Punk disappoint the fans in an angle that he wasnt even a part of.
Tony really needs to hire some bookers and stop doing everything himself


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Trust me, Im not defending the booking of that last match, that ending was horrendous from Wardlow's actions after being ran into a pole to the post-match beatdown, to the pointless payoff angle. To cap it all off, they somehow had Punk disappoint the fans in an angle that he wasnt even a part of.
> Tony really needs to hire some bookers and stop doing everything himself


Right.

He needs what Vince had in Pat Patterson in the 80's.

Here's to hope he finds it


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Right.
> 
> He needs what Vince had in Pat Patterson in the 80's.
> 
> Here's to hope he finds it


William Regal is literally right there. He has forgot more about wrestling than Tony has ever known.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, that was absolutely fucking terrible. Completely idiotic booking.
> 
> Wardlow needs to go on an absolute rampage next week and beat the living fuck out of everyone.


Maybe he should do more promos and less wrestling lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I know that there is an effort to avoid WCW's constant non-finishes that they did, but it is okay to do a DQ once in a while, you know? 

I mean, you had Lambert and Top Team out there with MJF and Spears to run interference. There was no reason on Earth for Wardlow to take a pin there. Do the DQ, Sky keeps the belt, and Wardlow stays strong. Come on guys.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

With the build they gave to Wardlow (sans being pinned by CM Punk after delivering EIGHT powerbombs), the ONLY finish should have been a disqualification.

Wardlow (who shouldn't be TNT Champ yet) about to pin Sky and MJF or his cronies breaking up the pin causing the DQ is good storytelling. Since they don't do 50,000 DQ's, booking a DQ is more impactful!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is the definition of Russo booking. Everyone always makes jokes about dicks on a pole matches, but the real defining quality of Russo's writing was the putting guys under and not understanding how to just make a dude look strong. We might as well have Russo booking if they are doing this shit.


----------



## Elitest (11 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Erhem...


it was a good decision because it gives scorpio that wardlow rub. wwe has trained everyone to believe only a few wrestlers can be over at any one time, but aew is changing that thought process. in aew, everyone is over, everyone looks strong and everyone can beat anyone on any given night. that's why it's called 'all elite wrestling' and not 'sometimes elite wrestling'. the whole roster is elite.


----------



## Elitest (11 mo ago)

Cindern said:


> I've been visiting this forum for over a decade now but I'm finally out.
> 
> The WWE section is dead, posters Chip and Boss have completely ruined this section with their bad faith arguments and the amount of quality posters who used to be here (people like Headliner, scrilla, Ladykiller and even Pyro) is slim to none.
> 
> ...


i know i am knew here but i for one, will miss your posts fellow aew fan. we need more positivity around here.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Wardlow will be fine. MJF got his heat back on him, now the ball's back in Wardlow's court and people will want to see what happens when he gets his turn. Obviously Spears is going to torn apart. No harm done.

Scorpio and more importantly PVZ needed a win to gloat over.


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

Scorpio Sky is such a personality vacuum jobber. Wardlow should have run through him in like 20 seconds


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

elo said:


> MJF is portrayed as a devious mastermind and he comes up with attacking Wardlow during the match and giving Lambert a wad of cash......it was disappointing and I don't believe it was the original plan.
> 
> It was so easy to book this, right after Wardlow wins and is about to be handed the TNT title MJF's music hits and he announces that his lawyer minutes ago released Wardlow from his contract with MJF and the fine print clearly states a 30 day non compete clause as part of the release. The title match is void and scrubbed from existence, Scorpio Sky is still champion and Wardlow is currently trespassing in AEW. MJF can then bring out some dirty cops to haul Wardlow out of the arena. Minutes later Tony Khan announces through commentary and on his twitter that he has signed Wardlow to an AEW contract but the 30 day non compete clause will stand. On his returning date Wardlow will be granted a TNT title shot against whoever is champion on that date.
> 
> It was so easy.


They got this feud back on track by doing pretty much what I said they should have last - MJF declared Wardlow a trespasser and got him tossed out of AEW by security goons. I like the idea of MJF keeping him under contract and paying him to stay at home indefinitely - not a bad little tweak on my way of him being released but locked to a non-compete. There should be no match between MJF and Wardlow until MJF is champion, that's going to be a while with Punk seemingly next in line. I am now intrigued again in how this plays out after last weeks setback.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

elo said:


> They got this feud back on track by doing pretty much what I said they should have last - MJF declared Wardlow a trespasser and got him tossed out of AEW by security goons. I like the idea of MJF keeping him under contract and paying him to stay at home indefinitely - not a bad little tweak on my way of him being released but locked to a non-compete. There should be no match between MJF and Wardlow until MJF is champion, that's going to be a while with Punk seemingly next in line. I am now intrigued again in how this plays out after last weeks setback.


Wardlow to ROH?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Wardlow to ROH?


Maybe for a one off appearance if the plan is to keep Wardlow off TV for a while but I don't think he's the kind of guy that appeals to ROH audiences for more than that. MJF kept calling Wardlow a greedy pig, a clear signal that MJF's greed will lead to Wardlow's freedom from his contract. There's only two things I see MJF getting greedy over - the world title or a boatload of cash to buyout Wardlow's contract, let's see what they come up with.


----------

